# Let us learn from British mistakes



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nothing wrong with criminals in Britain that a couple of well placed 45's wouldn't cure.  
That should put me on someones list.  
In reality we should learn from what is happening in England. This is the path our liberals want to take. Some liberals hunt, and are not smart enough to understand that their fellow liberals want their guns. They just don't get it. They keep asking us conservatives why we paint liberals as anti gun. Duhhh gee why would we do that? Obama and Hillary hope to accomplish this through the United Nations. It will not be American troops at your door for your grandpa's old model 94, it will be Chinese troops. There is one problem with that though. Americans will have no qualms about leaving 308 holes in Chinese soldiers. Oh, oh, on another list.



> The Soft-on-Crime Roots of British Disorder - In a civilized society people would be allowed to defend themselves with guns, not baseball bats.
> 
> By Joyce Lee Malcom
> 
> ...


----------



## joncro55 (Oct 11, 2010)

This concept is absolutely ridiculous.

I am going to throw this stuff over every window from now on!

Spam edited out by Plainsman


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I was reminded of the story of Tony Martin at about the 4:20 mark when I saw this post.

It is IMPERATIVE we ALL keep British history in mind when we vote!!!!

Like violent crime rates AFTER handguns were banned, for example. A popular topic now that my state is toying with that very idea. Wake up, people. We could be one election away from seeing our second amendment flushed like a piece of toilet paper, so it's time to pull the heads out of the sand (or wherever they've been) and get over the ridiculous notion "it'll never happen here", becasue IT IS happening here...right under our noses


----------

